# Best Photography Magazine



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi!
I was just wondering, what's the best photography magazine you have read (the digital photographer, N-photo, etc.)? Or the best photography magazine app? Looking forward to seeing your replies...

Thanks for viewing,
JoshuaSimPhotography


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello there! Many people asked this same question and if you use the search engine within this forum you'll find all the replies you need


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Lizard, luckily I can download some magazines on my phone!


----------



## ann (Jun 10, 2012)

LensWorks for me, the others are just too much advertising.


----------



## KmH (Jun 10, 2012)

Which Melbourne? The one 9 miles from my house, the one in Florida, the one 'down under', or one of the about 40 others on the planet.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 10, 2012)

This is a very good UK mag that people can get all over the world now on the Iphone
Photo Professional Magazine for professional photographers - Latest News


----------



## table1349 (Jun 10, 2012)

For me the best photo magazines are the ones that have the articles that interest me and provide me the best new information or techniques.  Fortunately we shill have a couple of real live news stand in my small city so I just pick up the magazines I want.  

Of course this was asked in another forum a while back and this was what one person recommended:

Porn - Playboy (they have the best photographers)
Nature / Travel / Photojournalism - National Geographic
Fashion - Elle 
Action - Sports Illustrated
Wildlife - Wildlife 
Wedding - Wedding Style Magazine
Portraits - New Yorker
Macro - Smithsonian Magazine. (they love little things)


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks! I'll look into national geographic, as I love travel photography!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 11, 2012)

Shutterbug and Popular Photography are the worst.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks, I'm suprised since alot of people say that they are good, I'll just have to read them to see.


----------

